# Desperate Measures for Desperate Times



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews on how the drought has impacted forage producers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/forage_situation_calls_for_desperate_measures/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

It's bad here and small squares of fair alfalfa/clover hay are averaging $7.50-$8.00 per bale on the open market.

We received about 5/10's last evening just before dark so it will be able to soak in instead of being evaporated by the sun.

I'd say we are around 4" shy of last year and as far as pasture on this farm, I've been haying the stock for over 2 months now. Pasture is non-existent, not even a self respecting weed out there.

I just happen to have a Clearspan full of rounds from last year and I'm glad I do.

If we have a repeat performance next year, of this year, I'll be dumping a large portion of the stock. I don't have enough forage to sustain 2 consecutive years of this......


----------

